# Pow'r Gard Generator



## cey146 (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi, thanks for adding me to the Forum.
I'm looking for some help with finding information on a model # 13.00101. Purchased it recently at auction, got it running, but not producing electricity. 
Suggestions are welcomed.

Thanks.


----------



## arubalou (Feb 9, 2013)

have you tried reflashing??


----------



## cey146 (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks for your suggestion. I had to put the project on the back burner for a while, but started in on it again today.
I removed the - F1 and the + F2 from the capacitor (wires going back to the generator), and connected them to the proper terminals on the 12 volt battery for 10 seconds. No change, so repeated, and still no change. 
I read 13 volts AC output. Had 44 ohms of resistance.
Any other suggestions are greatly appreciated.
Thank you.


----------

